# Eric Young Foundation



## brice (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello, last week I went to Jersey and I saw the wonderful Eric Young's collection.
This was a great journey to Jersey
















Brice
PS:More pictures are coming.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice blooms that you pictured there, Brice!!!! Keep those pics coming  !!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice group.


----------



## etex (Feb 24, 2011)

Great blooms! Thank you for showing us!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2011)

:drool:
Actually, unless you are a visiting scientist you only saw the display area.  I would love to get to buy some of their material! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful blooms -- and it looks like they are in a very lovely setting.


----------



## brice (Feb 26, 2011)

*Greenhouse Photos*

New photos Of Eric Young Orchids Foundation.
There are six greenhouses so big and in each greenhouse many plants, and very old plants (50 years for some Paphs).


















Brice


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks, Brice. Can you imagine working in a place like that? I could get lost!


----------



## brice (Feb 26, 2011)

I thing it's amazing but work with orchids, for your feeling, it would be great!! I try finding a Greenhouse or Nursery for my summer holidays (July and August) but I haven't find for the moment.
I would like to discover the world of Orchid Horticulture.
I have some abilities in in vitro cells culture and I hope someone will accept me this summer.

Brice


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks, Brice. Can you imagine working in a place like that? I could get lost!


I'd settle for just visiting a place like that! 
What I can't imagine is a car in a GH surrounded by all those great plants!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 2, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> What I can't imagine is a car in a GH surrounded by all those great plants!



Or is that a reflection???


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 2, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Or is that a reflection???


 
I think it is. 
Wonderful pictures! Where is the foundation located?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 2, 2011)

It's Orchid Heaven to me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> I think it is.
> Wonderful pictures! Where is the foundation located?


The isle of Jersey off the English coast.


----------



## brice (Mar 3, 2011)

It's just a reflection, there is no car around the plants!


----------



## brice (Mar 3, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> I think it is.
> Wonderful pictures! Where is the foundation located?



Yes it's on the island jersey, it's very close to France, but it's English. The name of the very small village is: Victoria Village! A Great place!!


----------

